# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Development in front of new Crest?

## old okie

Anyone heard any rumors, or better yet, know any facts, about why the surveyors and core drillers [taking soil samples] were working on the undeveloped parcels in front [directly on S. May] of the new Crest at S. May & S.W. 104th?

We're wondering if the "out parcels" are going to be developed soon...and what is going to go there.

Any info would be appreciated.

----------


## SOONER8693

Seems like I read somewhere that one of those pads was going to be a Chili's.

----------


## old okie

Thank you for the info.  Lots of folks will be happy about that.

Too bad it isn't a Cheddars, but we can't always get what we want.

----------


## SoonerDave

Any chance someone can get some confirmation on this? I'd love a Cheddar's, but a Chili's within walking distance (literally) would be more than welcome....

----------


## Larry OKC

Only been to Cheddars one time (recently) and was very impressed. had enough food left over to make 3 more meals out of it!

----------


## megax11

Dude, a Chili's there would be awesome. Sure I'd be the same distance from that one, as I would the Santa Fe one, but it's easier to drive down May, than to hop on the highway.

----------


## ChargerAg

Isn't Cheddar's owned by Captain D's?   lol

----------


## oneforone

I have given the Midwest City Cheddar's several chances to win my regular business. Every time we went there the food and service was just lousy to say the least.  We have been meaning to try the Norman Cheddar's to see if it was any better. We just don't make it to Norman that much these days.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Only been to Cheddars one time (recently) and was very impressed. had enough food left over to make 3 more meals out of it!


So were we. Actually, my family discovered Cheddars in Macon, Georgia during vacation last year, and we were absolutely knocked out because it was such a nice, comfortable, family atmosphere, very nice staff, and a nice variety of food (served quickly and piping hot) for a *more* than reasonable price. I didn't think places like that existed, then I found out one was in Norman, and we've now visited there a few times, too, tho not as much as we would were one closer to home  :Smile:

----------


## Larry OKC

*oneforone*: Only recently discovered it & have only been there once but the place was absolutely packed. Service was sluggish but food was hot, generous & tasty. I will definitely give them a try again when I am back in the area and try a different time of day when they aren't quite as busy.

----------


## SoonerDave

Any new information, confirmation, or refutation on this? Any other development rumors at this location?

----------


## SoonerDave

Realize this is a bit of an ancient thread, but thought I'd toss this in here....

Amid the rumors that a Chili's might be going in on this corner was also the thought (hope?) that a Cheddars would also be a good fit. Alas, after visiting Cheddars in Norman this Sunday and speaking to one of the managers there, he advised me that Cheddars is opening no more restaurants in Oklahoma for "the foreseeable future." Very disappointing to hear...in spite of what was the first really negative experience I've had there this past Sunday....

I still see survey stakes on the outparcel closer to the Crest driveway that opens to May Avenue, and supposedly McDonald's is going in across the street, so surely that corner outparcel there at SW 104th and May won't be staying empty for long...

I, for one, would love to see INTERURBAN come back to the area. They had a *very* nice restaurant in the old Don Pablo's location east of Penn along the north I-240 service road, open for a year or two, then it was closed for a Poblano Grill that was open for maybe six months. Don't know what everyone else thought about Interurban there, but our family loved it. Would love to see it return. Unfornately, another Asian-style buffet is going into the old building they previously occupied  :Frown:

----------


## old okie

In today's paper, there is a building permit for a restaurant to be located at 10609 S. May Ave.  That would be one of the out parcels in front of the Crest store.

The permit application is from Massey-Mann and Associates, which is a firm out of Edmond & Tulsa.  The dollar amount is $850K, which doesn't seem like much for a "big" restaurant, but then I don't know how much it costs to erect a restaurant.

Anyone heard anything about what type of restaurant is going in the location?  Wonder if it's the Chili's referred to above or the McDonald's that was mentioned in another thread on here.

----------


## catch22

10609 S. MAY AVE -- MCDONALD'S

10615 S. MAY AVE -- BRIDGESTONE

So we have a McDonald's and a Bridgestone coming into the vacant pad lots in front of Crest.

----------


## SoonerDave

> 10609 S. MAY AVE -- MCDONALD'S
> 
> 10615 S. MAY AVE -- BRIDGESTONE
> 
> So we have a McDonald's and a Bridgestone coming into the vacant pad lots in front of Crest.


Well isn't that just a monument to dual-purpose suckdom. Really thought we stood a chance to get *one* nicer restaurant on that corner, and we're gonna end up with a freakin' lube joint. 

Crud.

----------


## catch22

Can get your car lubed and your insides lubed at McDonald's! Two grease store on the same corner, just different grease!

----------


## knightrider

> Can get your car lubed and your insides lubed at McDonald's! Two grease store on the same corner, just different grease!


Knowing Mcdonald's, if the economics make sense, it could be the same grease.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Can get your car lubed and your insides lubed at McDonald's! Two grease store on the same corner, just different grease!


LOL "Gimme an oil change..."  "Would you like fries with that?"

Man, have to laugh. Just too disappointing otherwise. Mind you, wasn't expecting some ridiculously upscale place, but some kind of nice family sit-down restaurant, particularly with some new offerings going in a mile east in Chatenay. Blown opportunity IMHO.

----------


## catch22

It appears that the McDonald's and Bridgestone will both be located on the same parcel...the south parcel. The north parcel should still be vacant.

----------


## SoonerDave

Then my initial suspicions were right all along - that red region had been surveyed and staked out at least a couple of months ago, which usually suggests a survey for change of ownership. The rumors here that said the McD's was going on the *east* side of May were either wrong, or plans changed. 

There's a Firestone tire center down at (appx) 116th and S. Western...strange to me they'd put another one so close. Dang it.

Maybe Bridgestone is opening up a restaurant subdivision we just don't know about yet?? (insert whimper as the fleeting hopes of desperation fly out the window)....

----------


## catch22

I'm actually not too upset about the McDonald's as it is directly on my way to and from work, and when I work night I usually get off pretty late (1-2am) and McDonald's is about the only fast thing that sounds good for dinner. So that's a bonus for me, although I wish it was being put on the east side and leave the two Crest parcels open for some better development.

I am glad to see the southside getting some more construction, although most of it is not the "good" development this forum wishes for (me included). Qdoba, Homeland gas station, IBC Bank, Crest, OnCue Express (under construction), Jack In The Box, McDonald's and Bridgestone. So, I'm glad to see some new things around where I live.

----------


## Beastboii

Where is the jack in the box at?

----------


## SoonerDave

> Where is the jack in the box at?


It's way up on 74th and I-240, on the north side of the overpass. Its essentially the parking lot of the old Skaggs.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'm actually not too upset about the McDonald's as it is directly on my way to and from work, and when I work night I usually get off pretty late (1-2am) and McDonald's is about the only fast thing that sounds good for dinner. So that's a bonus for me, although I wish it was being put on the east side and leave the two Crest parcels open for some better development.
> 
> I am glad to see the southside getting some more construction, although most of it is not the "good" development this forum wishes for (me included). Qdoba, Homeland gas station, IBC Bank, Crest, OnCue Express (under construction), Jack In The Box, McDonald's and Bridgestone. So, I'm glad to see some new things around where I live.


Oh, don't misunderstand, a close MickeyD's isn't inherently a _bad_ thing, but I had heard rumblings at one point of maybe a Chili's going in, or a family restaurant of that caliber possibly being interested. Heck, I was wildly optimistic that a place like Interurban might have found that corner attractive. Alas. The OnCue is nice up there at 89th, and we've visited QDoba a few times too  :Smile:  And I'm sure there's more on the way. 

Now, that said, I can't promise I'm excited about the Firestone, however. Didn't expect that at all.

----------


## catch22

Well there is still the north outparcel, which I hope will not become a gas station. Depending on the restaurant concept, you might be able to fit two restaurants on the north parcel, with shared parking. Hopefully a sit-down restaurant will set up shop there. I wish we had a Cafe7 on this side of town!

----------


## old okie

> 10609 S. MAY AVE -- MCDONALD'S
> 
> 10615 S. MAY AVE -- BRIDGESTONE
> 
> So we have a McDonald's and a Bridgestone coming into the vacant pad lots in front of Crest.


Thank you, Catch 22, for the information.  Those urls were most helpful; didn't know that site was out there.

Am more than a little disappointed; was really hoping for a nice restaurant, but didn't happen.  

That south driveway into Crest is going to be hard to navigate with a McDonald's right there; the traffic is difficult now.  Wonder if they will put in a traffic light?

----------


## Beastboii

When r they starting construction?

----------


## catch22

No idea. Permits were issued months ago.

----------


## SoonerDave

> No idea. Permits were issued months ago.


Probably getting plans approved and such from the city, all kinds of red tape. Just a guess.

----------


## MrZ

They put up the plastic around the pad out front today. Looks like things are going forward.

----------


## Martin

this bridgestone/firestone shop isn't all that far away from the one between sw 104th & 119th on western... the rumor i heard was that big-o tire was interested in the location but when word got out, bridgestone made a higher bid in order to keep out big-o. -M

----------


## oneforone

It maybe a Hibdon Tires Plus because Bridgestone owns TiresPlus. Bridgestone is likely expanding their presence to compete with Discount Tire. 

I have to admit I like Discount Tire. All they sell is Tires and Wheels, No other services. Most of the tires stores you go into these days will try to sell you every service package under the sun when all you need is just tires.

----------


## Martin

one of the people working the counter at the bridgestone on western told me this, so i'm leaning towards that over a tires plus... but anything could happen. -M

----------


## old okie

They started moving dirt yesterday.  Looks like it will be the McDonald's first.  

Would be nice if it were a Tires Plus, but it will be what it will be.

As for a gas station, hope not.  Lots of problems with drainage going into the lake in the adjoining neighborhood.  Would be an EPA concern if they tried a gas station.  But who knows?

----------


## ljbab728

> As for a gas station, hope not.  Lots of problems with drainage going into the lake in the adjoining neighborhood.  Would be an EPA concern if they tried a gas station.  But who knows?


I'm not sure I understand this comment.  Unless a gas station is leaking gas from a tank there should be no more concern than with any business that attracts automobile traffic.

----------


## old okie

> I'm not sure I understand this comment.  Unless a gas station is leaking gas from a tank there should be no more concern than with any business that attracts automobile traffic.


According to what we were told several years ago by the state environmental folks, any gas station that has the potential [key word, "potential"] for having spills--like someone letting the gas overflow while filling--could be an environmental risk.  Don't know if those rules are still in effect or not, so it might be a moot point.

We'll just hope there isn't a gas station there; it certainly would detract from the "up-scale" look that Crest claimed it was going for at that location........or maybe they were just blowing smoke about making that location their "number one up-scale" store!

----------


## SoonerDave

Just when I thought I couldn't be depressed by the notion of a tire shop any more than a Firestone location.....a freaking Hibdons Tires Plus? Geez. 

I'll 2nd Discount Tire over Hibdon's. 

Any hope of anything more compelling going in directly on that corner? Please? 




> It maybe a Hibdon Tires Plus because Bridgestone owns TiresPlus. Bridgestone is likely expanding their presence to compete with Discount Tire. 
> 
> I have to admit I like Discount Tire. All they sell is Tires and Wheels, No other services. Most of the tires stores you go into these days will try to sell you every service package under the sun when all you need is just tires.

----------


## Larry OKC

> It maybe a Hibdon Tires Plus because *Bridgestone owns TiresPlus*. Bridgestone is likely expanding their presence to compete with Discount Tire. 
> 
> I have to admit I like Discount Tire. All they sell is Tires and Wheels, No other services. Most of the tires stores you go into these days will try to sell you every service package under the sun when all you need is just tires.


But didn't Hibdon's buy the Tires Plus locations (ended up with 2 Hibdon's in close proximity on NW Expressway)

*ON EDIT:* a rather extensive list (50+) of Bridgestone companies doesn't reveal Hibdon and/or Tires Plus???

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/bridges...#ixzz1tvZqjRNz

----------


## SoonerDave

> But didn't Hibdon's buy the Tires Plus locations (ended up with 2 Hibdon's in close proximity on NW Expressway)
> 
> *ON EDIT:* a rather extensive list (50+) of Bridgestone companies doesn't reveal Hibdon and/or Tires Plus???
> 
> Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/bridges...#ixzz1tvZqjRNz


As I understand it, Tires Plus bought out the Hibdon's interest in the Hibdon family tire business, and then Bridgestone bought Tires Plus (although Bridgestone may have owned them outright to begin with, not sure).

In fact, here is the straight dirt from the Bridgestone website (emphasis mine):




> Today, BSRO is headquartered in Bloomingdale, Ill., and operates the largest network of company-owned automotive service providers in the world  nearly 2,200 tire and vehicle service centers across the United States  including Firestone Complete Auto Care, *Tires Plus*, ExpertTire and Wheel Works store locations. Credit First National Association and Firestone Complete Fleet Care operations are also part of BSRO. BSRO is a member of the Bridgestone Americas family of companies.


Also, I was talking to the manager of the Firestone at SW 117th and Western, and he told me that the new place going in on Western was, in fact, another Firestone, *not* a Tires Plus, and I asked him if that wasn't going to take away some of his business, and he said "oh, yeah, it will. They're building several new Firestone stores around OKC, and that's the next one." Said one of the others was either already or very close to opening - way on the northside, can't remember the address he cited.

----------


## Larry OKC

*SoonerDave:* thanks, I couldn't find that on Bridgestones site. The Tires Plus/Hibdon thing seemed to be the other way around to me since the Hibdon Name was added to the Tires Plus locations. But maybe that perception was because Hibdon was here 1st. I did notice that the Hibdon Tires Plus name is only in Oklahoma so I was thinking maybe Hibdon was the franchiser or something for the state (there is different entity name attached to the Tires Plus in another state too).

----------


## oneforone

You have to admit they could not pass up buying Hibdon's just simply because they used to be the place to go for tires in OKC. They were extremely customer friendly. They had a roadside service team, courtesy transportation long before the car dealerships started doing it. You could take any tire to them and they would patch it for free.

Back in high school my car desperately needed tires and money was in short supply. The guy running the place off 240 and Western took me back to their used section and helped me pick out 4 good used tires. I paid $50 for tires and install. It was great I spend the next few months saving money and I went back and bought brand new tires. They made every effort to be there for their customers. You don't see that kind of service anymore.

----------


## Dubya61

Am I reading something wrong? or what?   If Bridgestone BRSO owns TiresPlus and Firestone, why are they setting up a self-competitor?

----------


## Larry OKC

The way I am understanding it, is they bought the competition and rebranded the stores in Oklahoma?

----------


## MrZ

They put up McDonald's Coming Soon signs in front of all the digging today.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Am I reading something wrong? or what?   If Bridgestone BRSO owns TiresPlus and Firestone, why are they setting up a self-competitor?


Market saturation, covering lots of bases. In this case, I think its a real study in subtlety. Firestone "Total Care" is perceived as the general car service center that _happens_  to sell tires, while Tires Plus is primarily a _tire retailer_ that _happens_  do some service work. If you looked at the way they handle their books, I suspect the relative success/failure of either is tied directly to revenues generated from their respective "core" business. In that way the two entities only compete in a slightly overlapping area. Now, having two Firestone's close together, or two Tires Plus locations in close proximity, might tend to make one's eyebrows rise....but I gotta be honest, the thought of an oil change place not 1/3 mile (literally, if that far) from my front door is annoyingly appealing.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Market saturation, covering lots of bases. In this case, I think its a real study in subtlety. Firestone "Total Care" is perceived as the general car service center that _happens_  to sell tires, while Tires Plus is primarily a _tire retailer_ that _happens_  do some service work. If you looked at the way they handle their books, I suspect the relative success/failure of either is tied directly to revenues generated from their respective "core" business. In that way the two entities only compete in a slightly overlapping area. Now, having two Firestone's close together, *or two Tires Plus locations in close proximity,* might tend to make one's eyebrows rise....but I gotta be honest, the thought of an oil change place not 1/3 mile (literally, if that far) from my front door is annoyingly appealing.


After the acquisition, that is what happened to the locations on NW Expressway...as far as I know, both are still operating a couple of years after

----------


## Dubya61

There are two Hibdons TiresPlus almost right next to each other on I-35 in Norman just north of Main Street, too.  Befuddling.  I guess their product is that marketable.

----------


## Larry OKC

One would think that after the acquisition that one of them would close to save all of that overhead but if both stay busy enough...

----------

